# Bluetooth Sync Issue w/ BMW Since Build 36



## Ziuck (Jul 27, 2012)

Ever since, I think build 36 or 37 Bluetooth will no longer sync properly with a E46 BMW. Prior versions would cause the phone to ask to allow permissions to the address book and call logs. Since these versions it no longer prompts for this. Also it will not maintain a connection. It drops after 2 seconds and will only attempt 3 or 4 times before it no longer connects.

I have tried editing different entries in audio.conf but nothing seems to help. This worked perfectly in Build's 36 and earlier.

I do a full wipe every time a new build is released and none have worked since then.


----------

